# TSG-FDC Overarm dust collector: Poorly designed hood-no better than the standard



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

so where is your review ? is this a joke ? cmon man you can do better than this ? post when youve tested and used it first so you dont waste our time with this…..nothing !!!!!


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Pottz, not sure what or why this happened. You should be good to review the review now.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

better !


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

I have the same blade guard and I agree with you. It's perhaps slightly better than the one that came with my SawStop and it's easier to puch out of the way, but the dust collection is found wanting. I'm surprised, since it's a much bigger hose and pipe connection, so I thought it just had to work significantly better.


----------

